# Adaptador PS2 a usb para pc



## manu26cba (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola a todos.... Viendo un tema donde un miembro del foro cortó un cable ps2 y uno usb pero se le dificultó la unión para adaptar su teclado ps2, encontre un link (http://technix.yahooboard.net/modding-diy-section-f8/ps-2-to-usb-wiring-diagram-t49.htm) dond podran ver se explica la relacion que deberia haber en la conexion....

Ahora entro yo con mi duda..... Resulta que tengo una pila de pcs del año 2000 y mas viejas.... la mayoria no sirve y a algunas les he desmontado algunas partes de sus placas madres.... tengo un puerto ps2 y usb que quiero unir haciendo un adaptador con un circuito como demuestra la pagina del link. Mi duda es... si conecto los dos puertos ps2 a un usb tendre problemas al meter el teclado y el mouse a la vez? Y si a su vez interconecto los puertos usb entre si, puedo usarlo como adaptador para pendrive sin que produzca algun inconveniente los dispositivos conectados al mismo tiempo? (teclado, mouse y pendrive) Espero se entienda lo que quiero hacer y cual es mi duda...


----------



## MarkRom (Feb 27, 2010)

No se si será tan facil, has probado ese diagrama?? Yo no puedo probar, pero si funciona seria muy bueno, pero habria que tomar precauciones puesto que si se hace un cortocircuito en el puerto USB se puede quemar el puerto o el cable o el mainboard en el peor de los casos. Si el diagrama funciona en teoria no deberia haber problema porque el puerto UsB soporta varios dispositivos conectgados a un mismo puerto, es mas o menos como un HUB. pero habria que probar primero si funciona unicamente con un dispositivo, en la pagina indica diferencias entre conectar un teclado y un mouse.


----------



## Sledge Hunter (Mar 7, 2010)

Conectando mi teclado PS2 con el diagrama conversor del link a USB, me indica que el dispositivo USB no se reconoce. Luego no me funciona con uno, imagina con dos PS2.


----------

